# foto para animar el foro...



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tengo mas fotos de esta rodada... lamentablemente mi internet es un asco y no he podido subir más.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Gracias por la foto! Donde es esta rodada? ... Curiosamente tambien acabo de postear unas fotos de la rodada de hoy para animar un poco las cosas...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

es Metepec Puebla... donde hacen la popobike... aunque esta es una ruta diferente


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

foto para animar el foro


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Para los mayores de 18 (545 tapate los ojos)










Eso si anima al foro.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Para los mayores de 18 (545 tapate los ojos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definitivamente tacu tiene mejor gusto. 
que tranza? ya nadie rueda?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> definitivamente tacu tiene mejor gusto.
> que tranza? ya nadie rueda?


Pa ke rodar cuando ponen esas fotos por aqui?


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

cochinos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> cochinos!


Oink.. oink....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Como está el Ajusco estos dias de mucha lluvia? Hay que llevar botas anti lodo?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Leve hijo, mas bien ir preparado para tanta zanja..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> definitivamente tacu tiene mejor gusto.


Nadie entiende los gustos "exoticos" del 545... se lo tiene merecido por discolo y ojal...



triphop said:


> que tranza? ya nadie rueda?


Nel... que weba.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

bueno, ahi les dejo una foto mas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

por que los dedos en el freno ¿?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> por que los dedos en el freno ¿?


porque la bici toma mucha velocidad en el pavimento....


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Otra fotito

Con esa troca y chica solo le falta la bici atras... sorry ahorita ya tiene mas de 4 meses sin rodar o mas!! y bueno lo mio es las trocas ahora jajajja! peor pronto regresare a la montaña con todo y miona... (me refiero a la troca)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Otra fotito
> 
> Con esa troca y chica solo le falta la bici atras... sorry ahorita ya tiene mas de 4 meses sin rodar o mas!! y bueno lo mio es las trocas ahora jajajja! peor pronto regresare a la montaña con todo y miona... (me refiero a la troca)


Que ella es una miona???? mejor sal con otra chava que no sea tan miona... te va a ensuciar la troca...


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

ritopc said:


> por que los dedos en el freno ¿?


No, es por las cubiertas semi-slicks que han de ser bien rodadoras pero ni ma***s de agarre.


----------

